
How IEO (Initial Exchange Offering) Can Change the Crypto World? - TomCJ25
https://www.allinallspace.com/how-ieo-initial-exchange-offering-can-change-the-crypto-world/
======
gus_massa
It's like a kickstarter with altcoins?

> [...] _ICO, which compromised itself due to the huge amount of scammers and
> people willing to cash in on other people’s money._

I agree.

> _IEO vs ICO – Why do companies /projects need IEO?_

> [...]

> _There is no need to develop a smart contract (the cost of which can reach $
> 10,000 and distribute tokens)_

> [...]

> _The cost of IEO on major exchanges ranges from $ 150,000.00 to $ 1,000,000.
> [...] Therefore, if your budget is limited to $ 30,000.00- $ 200,000.00, it
> is better to select the listing on the exchange of the top 100 with a
> listing fee under $10 000 and send the rest to the marketing promotion of
> the project._

To create a new smart contract for a standard token it is only necessary to
change two or three strings in one of the free contracts that are floating
around. Why $10000? Also, the exchange alternative is not so cheap after all.

